# Tages-/Wochen-/Monatskarten für NL?



## HAPE-1909 (27. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich habe folgendes "Problem":

Wollte demnächst mal für 3 Tage (nen langes Wochenende von Fr.-So.) mit 2 Kumpels zum Angeln nach Holland.
Ijssel oder Twente-Kanal soll es werden.

Da den beiden für diese mehr oder weniger einmalige Sache der normale VISPAS + Nachtangelkarte zu teuer ist (gehen sonst sehr sehr selten los!) ist die Frage, ob es auch die Möglichkeit gibt, für beide Gewässer oder auch nur eins von beiden, entsprechend Tageskarten etc. zu erwerben gibt?

Weitere Fragen wären dann:

Wie teuer ist ne Tages-/Wochen-/Monatskarte (was auch immer es gibt?)?
Wäre in diesen Karten die Nachtangelkarte enthalten oder bräuchte man diese zusätzlich (wie beim normalen VISPAS) bzw. gibt es dort Ermäßigungen, da sie ja dann z. B. nur für eine Woche zählt?
Wo bekomme ich diese Scheine her?

Bei meinem Angelhändler, wo ich meinen (Jahres-) Vispas und die Nachtangelkarte bekommen habe, jedenfalls nicht, der konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen, ob es diese Möglichkeit auch gibt.


Bitte keine Infos von anderen Gewässern (wo es wohl Wochenkarten gibt) bzw. Rayons - ist alles nett gemeint, aber wir wollen nur "bei uns" in der Ecke bleiben und nicht allzu weit fahren.

Kanaltageskarten etc. für NRW kommt nicht in Frage, da beide Kollegen KEINEN Angelschein haben und somit nicht in Deutschland angeln dürfen.
Auf Forellenpuff haben wir (auch wenns offiziell verboten ist) allerdings auch keine große Lust - da es nach mehr oder weniger langer Widersehenszeit eher nen ruhiges Wochenende werden soll - abseits vom ganzen Trubel am Forellenteich...

Also wer mir da helfen kann oder ein paar Tips hat, einfach alles hier reinhauen!

Besten Dank schonmal im vorraus!!!

SGG
HAPE


----------



## kspr (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tages-/Wochen-/Monatskarten für NL?*

ich meine eine wochenkarte kostet 10€, wie es mit dem Nachangeln in der Region aussieht kannst du auf http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/ rausfinden.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tages-/Wochen-/Monatskarten für NL?*

Mit den Regelungen kenne ich mich aus, danke!

Die Frage ist halt nur, wo ich die Scheine herbekomme und was die Nachtangelkarte zum Beispiel kostet, wenn sie nur für ne Woche gültig ist?


----------



## Dunraven (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tages-/Wochen-/Monatskarten für NL?*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Auf Forellenpuff haben wir (auch wenns offiziell verboten ist) allerdings auch keine große Lust - da es nach mehr oder weniger langer Widersehenszeit eher nen ruhiges Wochenende werden soll - abseits vom ganzen Trubel am Forellenteich...



Soviel ich weiß gibt es doch keine Tageskarten für Holland. Aber die 25 Euro für den Vispass sind ja auch nicht so teuer.

Aber mal eine Frage, was meinst Du mit offiziell verboten? #c


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Tages-/Wochen-/Monatskarten für NL?*

du darfst in D nicht ohne Angelschein am Forellenpuff angeln - offiziell.
Inoffiziell kümmert sich fast kein Betreiber darum...


----------

